# Had a scan - what's the next steps



## mrsmay2012 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I'm new To this.
Me and hubby have been trying for 22months. I've had blood tests and they showed that I wasn't OVER as high as I should be. My progesterone levels have been between 21-23. I had a scan on Friday and was told that they couldn't see anything wrong, I had a normal tummy one and one which was internal.

My GP sent a letter for me to book an appointment with a consultant but didn't say what the next step is. Does anyone know what will happen now? Will they run more tests?

Any advice will be greatly received. Thanks


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi mrs may
Hope your well
How old are u?
The next step will prob be a HSG to check you tubes to make sure
No problems there and a sperm test for ur other half xx


----------



## mrsmay2012 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Kllkkl2006

I'm 25, Thanks for letting me know, I'm going to read up about it. My GP seems to think it's just a OV problem and mentioned about taking clomid but we'll wait and see what the consultant says.
Hubbys sperm has already been sent for a SA and came back find. I'm presuming that's the only thing they check with him? xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeh generally just sperm and bmi with the guys
I think in most places its protocol to
Check ur tubes before clomid that's what me and a lot of the
Other ladies on here have found xx


----------



## sunshine90 (May 16, 2013)

Hello, 

I'm at same stage as you and have been referred by my Gp to the hospital. As far as im aware its just a chat at first with both you and your partner about each others health and history and then discuss what tests that there gunna do next which is normally a test to see how your tubes are

Hope that helps  I to was wanting to know what happens next so ive read up loads about it and asked people

xx


----------



## mrsmay2012 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks girls, I cant help but feel really panicky about things like this! Just feel like I'm doing something wrong and there doesnt seem to be much information out there about the steps which get taken after having a scan.
becky90 - when's your FS app? Mines in just over a weeks time, which is good so i dont have much time to worry about it! 
Also have you told anyone like family or friends whats happening? I've only told my mum as i blurted it out when i was upset one day. I'm also finding it very difficult talking to my boss about taking time off as i haven't told him the truth to why i'm having so many app's.
xx


----------



## B E (May 21, 2013)

Hi

I to had my first appointment at the end off April. It was just a general background history and an internal scan as everything was clear for both off us we have been told the next step is HSG so I am just waiting on an appointment for that. 
All my immediate family and friends know our situation as it go to much to bear with the constant question off when where we going to have one so I told them and now I don't get it plus I have lots off people to talk to about it rather than just my hubby. Work don't need to know why you are attending the appointments if you don't want them to so don't worry about that. I haven't told my boss either just inform him I've hospital appointments and he arranges cover no questions asked. 

B x


----------



## mrsmay2012 (Jan 29, 2013)

I've only told my mum and i don't feel like i can tell anyone else even though we're such a close family, but i just feel like I'm being pushed out as my sister had a baby 6 months ago and the focus is on her now. Which is fine dont get me wrong i love my niece to pieces but our family unit has changed.
I've had an internal scan and a tummy one, so i think the next step after the consultants will be the HSG. Isn't it just so frustrating the amount of time it takes to check bloods, make app's etc. I've even lost 1stone to try and help my OV, it's so annoying when i see people not nesscessary wanting kids having them and then blaming the kids 
xx


----------

